# Have anyone seen Anime and Shows that has humanxanthro couples as a plot or side plot?



## Guilrel (Oct 30, 2020)

I'm going to copy and paste of what I wrote to my humanxanthro club first before delving a bit more to the topic:

I found this anime called: Onegai My Melody also known as Otomelody and the anthro plush bunny named Kuromi is head over heels with her human partner Keiichi Hiiragi.  I managed to find clips that showcase her fantasies with him and a couple show them kissing her.  One is an altered end credits from the regular one, shown here: 




And another that is a montage of all the scenes of Kuromi's fantasies and interactions with him, which makes me wonder if he actually did kiss her in the anime shown here: 




After watching this, it makes me wish even more that there should be an anime that actually does have this sort of romance as a plot point or main story.  Where an anthro fairy-like character is in love with the protagonist or vice versa or they're both reciprocated, but alas I don't think these stories even exists and if they do they're pretty much one-sided crushes.  But still I would like to see that there was a bit of a romance between humans and anthros in anime and shows.  I think the Brave Story movie (that's based off of the game) was the only anime that had an anthro character kissed a main character, even if it was a "good luck" kiss before the big fight with the villain.  Anyway I wonder if anyone has found shows that has this kind of coupling or shipping, if you happen to know can you post it here?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Nov 8, 2020)

never found one but it should be a thing given there are species who are human like but also animal.



This is by no means influenced by my own human x anthro fantasies...


----------



## aomagrat (Nov 14, 2020)

Does BoJack Horseman count?


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 15, 2020)

Howard the Duck?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 15, 2020)

Monster Musume / Everyday Life with Monster Girls

It's that fine line between...  it wrecks the line on anime vs hentai on Netflix.  Weird and nearly uncomfortable to know it qualifies as a kid show.


----------



## Guilrel (Nov 16, 2020)

aomagrat said:


> Does BoJack Horseman count?





Zehlua said:


> Howard the Duck?


Oh yeah, those two count since it does have theses couples getting together even though in Howard's case it was a hopeful ending that they may really get together.



Minerva_Minx said:


> Monster Musume / Everyday Life with Monster Girls
> 
> It's that fine line between...  it wrecks the line on anime vs hentai on Netflix.  Weird and nearly uncomfortable to know it qualifies as a kid show.


I kinda don't think it counts since the characters in these shows involve more of Kemono-mini (Little Bit Beastly) characters instead of mostly anthros.  There's also the Grimoire Zero series but that was more of a tiger anthro and girl that's like Father and Daughter, I guess?  I wasn't sure what their relationship is with each other, but I'm pretty sure they were being shipped here and there.


----------



## pom_crush (Dec 13, 2020)

Kemono MichI is the only one that comes to mind - it’s an Isekai anime where an animal loving pro wrestler gets transported into a fantasy land with a lot of magical creatures and of course, some a throw! I’ve not finished it but it looks like there’s some human/anthro romance.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 13, 2020)

Brian was always dating human gals on Family Guy.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Sonichu...


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Dec 15, 2020)

Disney's Gargoyles - Goliath and Elisa were definitely a "thing."


----------



## Rhyn Corinn (Dec 28, 2020)

I don't think I've seen anything with pairings like that specifically...? But I just wanted to say, seeing a whole thread about human x anthro couples without anyone comparing it to *that irl illegal thing* is a huge and much appreciated breath of fresh air after all the uneducated youtube comment section arguments on the subject that I had the misfortune of reading. 

I would also love to see more pairings like that in general, though, bc they're awesome!


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 28, 2020)

interspecse reviwers, that hentai was a crazy disaster, enven though theres a lot of cencoring, it got banned after only a few episodes


----------



## WitherSDL (Jan 1, 2021)

Bojack.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Apr 2, 2021)

the only one that might be closest might be spice and wolf, and there was this one hentai with a woman that turned into a werewolf when she gets horney ,but then kills they guy after, and for the life of me i cannot remember the name


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 2, 2021)

n1ghtmar3w0lf said:


> the only one that might be closest might be spice and wolf, and there was this one hentai with a woman that turned into a werewolf when she gets horney ,but then kills they guy after, and for the life of me i cannot remember the name


That was called "Legend of the Wolf Woman" in English.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Apr 3, 2021)

ah thank you


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

Guilrel said:


> I'm going to copy and paste of what I wrote to my humanxanthro club first before delving a bit more to the topic:
> 
> I found this anime called: Onegai My Melody also known as Otomelody and the anthro plush bunny named Kuromi is head over heels with her human partner Keiichi Hiiragi.  I managed to find clips that showcase her fantasies with him and a couple show them kissing her.  One is an altered end credits from the regular one, shown here:
> 
> ...


Black Girl does not get the respect she deserves.

screw that other dork in the pink hat.


----------



## Guilrel (May 18, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> Black Girl does not get the respect she deserves.
> 
> screw that other dork in the pink hat.


Somewhat agree.

Anyway I found this show called Harry and Bunnie that, like Rimba Racers, even though they have a Netflix they put the show on their on their very own Youtube channel.  What's kinda hilarious is that when Bunnie's Love Interest, Katty, appears for the first time, Bunnie must fight with all the other HUMAN students for her affection, even his co-star. It's just cute that they fallen for her too.


----------



## Rivercoon (May 18, 2021)

Bagi


----------



## Raever (May 19, 2021)

Wolf Children, but the relationship is mildly short lived.
If you count friendships, Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron (2002) was an awesome story.


----------



## Guilrel (Jul 21, 2021)

Discovered that the Jewelpets show in the Sunshine season where there's a guy and a rabbit girl fall in love with each other and at the end of the show he becomes a Jewelpet himself to be with her.    Here's the music video about them:


----------



## Raever (Jul 21, 2021)

Guilrel said:


> Discovered that the Jewelpets show in the Sunshine season where there's a guy and a rabbit girl fall in love with each other and at the end of the show he becomes a Jewelpet himself to be with her.    Here's the music video about them:


Alright well that's just adorable.


----------

